# Your High School Prom Music



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi Classical lovers,

For those who had a high school prom (I guess not many), was Classical Music played in it? If so, what music did you dance in? I know mine, which happens in a month, probably won't include any Classical and I don't get to choice the music. But I am just curious about music played during your high school prom! I bet the music along with the experience will last in your memory for life long.

K


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My high school prom was in 1965 - don't remember much about the event or the music. However, I would have been shocked if classical music was played; nobody would want it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

We don't have American-style proms here. There was a party the evening after the graduation ceremony, and one guy of my class was the DJ (1974). Only pop/rock of course - AFAIK no-one was interested in classical music, including myself*. I remember dancing with the girl I had a crush on (one way only unfortunately) to the tunes of the Doors' Light my Fire.

* actually I recently found out one of the guys in my year became a classical music composer, who had his work performed and recorded on CD. I listened to a few of his works on YouTube, but did not particularly like it.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Never heard of American-style Proms when I was at school. Unfortunately they appear to be coming the fashion with kids demanding expensive outfits and limos to take them. Ridiculous!


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

KevinW said:


> For those who had a high school prom (I guess not many), was Classical Music played in it? If so, what music did you dance in? I know mine, which happens in a month, probably won't include any Classical and I don't get to choice the music. But I am just curious about music played during your high school prom! I bet the music along with the experience will last in your memory for life long.


I remember very little of my highschool prom except that I had to go through the ordeal of renting a fancy suit and then taking the unfortunately too plump Russian/Ukrainian girl down my block as my date. I certainly don't recall the music, but I feel sure it was probably a local band playing R&R and other pop hits 3-4 years old.

Classical music is appropriate for cocktail parties or receptions (I once played those kinds of gigs myself). Classical music for a highschool prom or other dance is the scene from an absurd movie where the comic villain wants to both wreck the dance and engender a multitude of young voters who will hate classical music and help the villain's scheme to eliminate public support for the local symphony orchestra.

My advice for anyone involved with classical music, particularly having a possible interest in composing, is to take the opportunity to listen to the popular music with an ear to determining whether any components of melodies, motifs, harmonic progressions, etc. could provide material for a classical composition.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

We (30 years ago, rather conservative school in provincial German university town) had an event called "Graduation Ball", despite the name probably a bit less formal than a US prom, but still quite formal and with parents and guests. I didn't dance, so I don't remember the dance music (but it was more ballroom than popular stuff). There was one spoof ballet performance (guys with hairy legs in Tutus) which was quite brilliant, but I don't remember the music they used. 
I played clarinet (incl. an unfortunate squeak, humidity or temperature change...) in a chamber version a bunch of the us graduates had made of Ochs' variations on "S' kommt ein Vogerl geflogen". It was a small ensemble, so we didn't do all of them. There might have been another small musical performance within the programm but I don't remember this.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I didn't attend my own Prom (Proms were decidedly "uncool"), but I did go to my girlfriend's Prom.

They managed to score the Chicago cast of *Beatlemania*, who were on their way from Chicago to a gig in Hawaii, but had a layover in California. They were actually _*very*_ good.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I was about to write a lengthy response with some great stories, but only because I first read the topic as High School _Porn_ Music!

Now that I see my mistake, I got nothing. Didn't go to the prom.


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

amfortas said:


> Now that I see my mistake, I got nothing. Didn't go to the prom.


Oh, now I get it


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

My prom was in 1989. The only two songs I remember were the "Hooked On Classics" single and "Eternal Flame" by The Bangles.


----------

